# bootstrap.sh meldet error

## Nighthawk

was muss ich den da jetzt reinschreiben.

Habe einen amd Athlon 900.

wenn ich die 3 rauten davor entferne geht net wenn ich dann

cd /usr/portage

scripts/bootstrap.sh

mache.

Kann mir einer damit helfen?Last edited by Nighthawk on Fri Jan 17, 2003 8:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cArN4g3

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon -march=athlon -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

wenn du nen athlon tbird hast, dann ersetzte "athlon" durch "athlon-tbird"

die use-flags zeile soll man laut installhowto untouched lass waehrend(vor) dem bootstrap-vorgang..

wenn du ein stage2 oder bessernoch wenn du nach emerge system ein fertiges stage3 system hast, kannste useflags eingeben.. 

hierzu findest du alle moeglichen use-flags mit ihrere zugehoerigen bedeutung in dem 

file /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

mfg carn

----------

## Nighthawk

cool. THX

----------

## Nighthawk

sorry nocheinmal ich habe deine 3 werte übernommen bzw. die rauten weggemacht und iengesetzt.

Wenn ich dann mit boostraps tarten will bricht der nach ca. 1 Seite Tetx ab. Wenn mir einer Helfen kann.- Sagt mir bitte wenn ihr den error text braucht vielleicht ist aber fehler bekannt muss ich in dieser txt noch merh machen?

----------

## ajordan

schick ma die Fehlermeldung (siehe: Wichtig: Bitte beachten beim Posten)

Alex

----------

## Nighthawk

DAs zeigt der an wenn ich die bootstrap.sh satrte.

Habe bei der make.conf die 3 rauten für die athlon konfiguration gelöscht

was kann das sein?

Benutze die 16Mb boot cd stage 1 ...

When i try to start the bootstrap: 

Code: 

Using >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.7.3 

Using >=sys-apps/portage-1.8.9_pre25 

Using >=sys-devel/binutils-2.13.90.0.4 

Using =sys-devel/gcc-2.95.3-r8 

Using sys-devel/gettext 

Using =sys-libs/glibc-2.2.5-r7 

Using >=sys-apps/texinfo-4.2-r1 

Using sys-libs/zlib 

Using <sys-libs/ncurses-5.2.20020112a 

Calculating dependencies   !!! Name error in : category or package part missing. 

Traceback (most recent call last): 

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1220, in ? 

    mykey=portage.db[portage.root]["porttree"].dep_bestmatch(mypkg) 

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 2096, in dep_bestmatch 

    if not self.hasnode(mykey): 

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1851, in hasnode 

    myreskey=self.resolve_key(mykey) 

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1800, in resolve_key 

    self.load(mykey) 

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1759, in load 

    self.populate() 

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 2456, in populate 

    self.domask() 

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 2464, in domask 

    self.zap(y) 

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1771, in zap 

    mykey=cps[0]+"/"+cps[1] 

TypeError: unsubscriptable object

----------

## Nighthawk

bei eienr antwort bitte berücksichtigen diese fuer einen anfaenger yu formulieren. thxLast edited by Nighthawk on Fri Jan 17, 2003 7:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tribble

 *Nighthawk wrote:*   

> DAs zeigt der an wenn ich die bootstrap.sh satrte.
> 
> ...
> 
>   File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1771, in zap 
> ...

 

Das selbe hier in auf einem Notebook.

----------

## Nighthawk

hmm komisch

----------

## tribble

hejo,

 ich habe folgenden thread gefunden, der das problem soweit bei mir behebt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=28225

mfg,

 t.

----------

## Nighthawk

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/README.RESCUE 

 die gibbet bei mir net.

Och mensc, warum klappt das denn nur bei mir irgendwie net  :Sad: 

----------

## Nighthawk

sorry readem usw. war groß

ich schau mal weiter

----------

## Nighthawk

es scheint zu funktionieren nur ist der tar befehl falsch

habe den durch -xvjpf ersetzt bootstrap läuft thx very much

----------

